# War of the Worlds Diorama



## cylon

This started out as a fairly simple yet entirely enjoyable build of Pegasus' Alien Tripod from Spielberg's version of War of the Worlds. It begged for a setting so I decided to build a 2'x2' diorama of it wreaking havoc alongside a highway.

I've been picking away at this for a few months now. I'm going to call it "mostly done" because there are still a few details I want to add to it, but it's time to move on to another kit.

Here are some pics of the diorama I built for the tripod. Tom Cruise's mini-van was a die-cast pewter kit and most everything is 1/144 n-scale. The tiny barn was a laser-cut kit.

Hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## Antsnest

Great stuff! I expecially like the red weed!


----------



## spawndude

Nice job!!! I like it.

Do you have a pic that shows the entire diorama?

I've found that when building a diorama you always think of some little something to add. At some point you just have to call it done.


----------



## KUROK

Looks really dramatic. Photos look great!


----------



## cylon

spawndude said:


> Nice job!!! I like it.
> 
> Do you have a pic that shows the entire diorama?
> 
> I've found that when building a diorama you always think of some little something to add. At some point you just have to call it done.


Here is a pic of the entire diorama taken at a smallish contest. It won the diorama category (because it was the only entry!)


----------



## Jafo

pretty cool


----------



## Owen E Oulton

What did you use for the red Martian weed?


----------



## cylon

Owen E Oulton said:


> What did you use for the red Martian weed?


For the red weed I used Woodland Scenics Poly Fiber. I sprayed it gloss red. Turned out better than I thought it would! Worked well for n-scale.


----------



## SJF

Fantastic job! The photography is also very well done, too. 

Sean


----------



## BOXIE

All I can say is WOW.That is amazing.


----------



## John P

Ooooo-laaaaaa!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Nighteagle2001

Fantastic work !!


----------



## Mitchellmania

Amazing work! Are all the buildings and cars HO scale?


----------



## Owen E Oulton

In the original post, he specifies N-scale, which is 1/148 to 1/160, a little over half the size of HO


----------



## Splatcat

I was at that smallish contest (Yes it was very small...) and got to see the diorama in person. It is a truly stunning piece of work especially for those of us who live in the area. All of us were simply awestruck by it. That was also the first time I got to see the Martian Tri-pod fully assembled and it looked great! 
Hey Cylon did you ever get your lost model back?


----------



## harristotle

That is stunning, great job!


----------



## cylon

Splatcat said:


> I was at that smallish contest (Yes it was very small...) and got to see the diorama in person. It is a truly stunning piece of work especially for those of us who live in the area. All of us were simply awestruck by it. That was also the first time I got to see the Martian Tri-pod fully assembled and it looked great!
> Hey Cylon did you ever get your lost model back?


Yes they very kindly brought both "lost" models back to the local hobby shop and stuck them in the display case for now. I was glad to have not permanently lost them although I would've been okay with it if somebody's kid kept them because he liked them so much!

I still want to weather the tripod a bit and add a couple more tentacles!


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

The first two photos almost look like movie stills; very atmospheric lighting.

Is the tripod lit? That would be the last bit to push it "over the cliff."


----------



## cylon

Whiteraven_2001 said:


> The first two photos almost look like movie stills; very atmospheric lighting.
> 
> Is the tripod lit? That would be the last bit to push it "over the cliff."


It is not lit but I have the 1953 Martian War of the Worlds that begs to be lit up. Can't wait to start that one!


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Home Sick*

Work transferred me to Cleveland back in Aug. of '09 so it has been a while since I've seen a WOODTV8 van or a Meijer Semi. When I saw the van I was like wait... That's GR. Very cool. I enjoyed the pictures of your model. I also greatly appreciate and miss the "Local" touches of Home. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## starduster

Awesome diorama and great photography very atmospheric, and thank you for sharing. Karl


----------



## OKCmike

Very nicely done, I love it!


----------



## dmw1142

fantastic job on the diorama the red "veins" are perfect.


----------



## pqtlnspo

awsome diorama!!!


----------

